# Not Receiving Updates



## Cynthia Rose (May 7, 2016)

I have not received an update since 2019.16.3.2. Initially I thought it was I don't have access wifi at home or at work, but now I'm starting to think there is a problem. Anyone else have this problem or suggestions to correct it?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

That's pretty old. Contact Tesla service. They can force an update - maybe even remotely without a visit.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Cynthia Rose said:


> I have not received an update since 2019.16.3.2. Initially I thought it was I don't have access wifi at home or at work, but now I'm starting to think there is a problem. Anyone else have this problem or suggestions to correct it?


Schedule a service appt using your app. I would be willing to bet you will get an update remotely within 48 hours.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Cynthia Rose said:


> I have not received an update since 2019.16.3.2. Initially I thought it was I don't have access wifi at home or at work, but now I'm starting to think there is a problem. Anyone else have this problem or suggestions to correct it?


You do need WiFi for updates though. Have you connected to WiFi to check? Tesla didn't add the functionality where the car knew/showed there was an update waiting until after that version so you have to connect to WiFi to find out. When you do, make sure to give the car 15-30 minutes to download it too.


----------



## Nom (Oct 30, 2018)

I thought LTE updates were done as well.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Nom said:


> I thought LTE updates were done as well.


Updates only go out over LTE if they are deemed critical, which would be reserved for a severe bug or safety item.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Updates only go out over LTE if they are deemed critical, which would be reserved for a severe bug or safety item.


I don't believe that's true. Tesla will still send updates over LTE, but they'll be pushed out later so that the majority of people get updated over wifi. Safety-critical updates get pushed over LTE immediately without the delay.

There have been some map updates that required wifi due to the large size, but the car will specifically tell you about this with a notification on the screen when it happens.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

garsh said:


> I don't believe that's true. Tesla will still send updates over LTE, but they'll be pushed out later so that the majority of people get updated over wifi. Safety-critical updates get pushed over LTE immediately without the delay.
> 
> There have been some map updates that required wifi due to the large size, but the car will specifically tell you about this with a notification on the screen when it happens.


Have you seen any reports of LTE downloaded updates? You might be right on that. I think it's still best to just hop on WiFi for someone that has a decently old version though.


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Have you seen any reports of LTE downloaded updates? You might be right on that. I think it's still best to just hop on WiFi for someone that has a decently old version though.


It may be worth a shot to try a different Wi-Fi network, but FWIW.... When I was a few months behind on firmware and requested help from Tesla Service, they pushed the update to my car over LTE while it sat in a parking garage. Prior to that, I had tried connecting to several different Wi-Fi networks and confirming connectivity using the web browser.

So, if the OP opens a service request for a software update (per @garsh's suggestion), my guess would be that they'll try to push it over LTE,and hopefully that will resolve it. Otherwise, they may need to bring it into a service center to look at the hardware.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Have you seen any reports of LTE downloaded updates? You might be right on that. I think it's still best to just hop on WiFi for someone that has a decently old version though.


I have had download issues in the past and mentioned to my local service guy, and he pushed the update(s) out when the car was not connected to wifi and was able to begin the update from the app during the day - all via LTE


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Have you seen any reports of LTE downloaded updates? You might be right on that. I think it's still best to just hop on WiFi for someone that has a decently old version though.


There have been a few, @ghoticov had one on his drive/move from CA to TN earlier this year if I remember correctly. I met him at a SC here as he passed through and we were talking about updates. He commented he'd received one overnight at the hotel and he wasn't connected to his hot spot.


----------



## Cynthia Rose (May 7, 2016)

I recieved a notification of an update about a month ago. I used my cell as a hotspot. I was able to download, but it was just a navigation update. I burned through 5 gigs of data. 🤦🏾‍♀️


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Cynthia Rose said:


> I recieved a notification of an update about a month ago. I used my cell as a hotspot. I was able to download, but it was just a navigation update. I burned through 5 gigs of data. 🤦🏾‍♀️


I never recall anyone previously being notified of a Navigation/Maps update. They definitely download and install, but we usually just find that those happen in the background with no notificaiton.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

GDN said:


> I never recall anyone previously being notified of a Navigation/Maps update.


I remember receiving an in-vehicle notification for a maps update, when it stated that a wifi connection was required to download it.
Other than that, I've never received a notification for a maps update.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

I’d suggest you hop onto a reliable wifi hotspot after you contact Tesla for a push. They can verify if your VIN is in the queue and if not add it before you try.
I’ve had them push an update before and got it within an hour when I picked up my car from a service visit last year


----------



## kezax (Apr 5, 2018)

Have you tried restarting the car? Powering it off completely waiting a few minutes and then turning it back on. This happened to me recently and once I restarted it suddenly started downloading updates again.


----------



## Rush (Sep 22, 2019)

I've had my M3 about 2 weeks now and before today no updates. When I got the car from the Phonenix SC it had 2019.35.102. When I got home I connected it to my wifi and it connected fine and I thought nothing more, knowing that it would update automatically. Well 5 days ago I noticed that on the 'Software' screen there was a Nav update with gray line and a tiny green dot at the beginning, it said 'please connect with wife to download... So I went to my LTE/Wifi symbol and it showed my network connected but it wasn't downloading, I re loaded the network and still nothing. I thought maybe it was my connection. So on Sat I went to the Tucson SC, sat there hoping that the SC wifi would connect, it didn't. So I called Service and they tried a couple things that didn't work and a Ranger appointment was made.
This morning the service dept started a text dialogue. They saw 'that the vehicle is successfully connected to your network. We do not see an issue with the vehicle at this time' WHAT? so I persisted and after a little pushing they found that the Nav update was stuck on their server so they cleared the update and sent a new one. Which worked fine and now I'm on 2019.40.2.... with the new premium connectivety. You can bet I'm going to enjoy it starting with the map in Satellite view.


----------



## Rush (Sep 22, 2019)

garsh said:


> I remember receiving an in-vehicle notification for a maps update, when it stated that a wifi connection was required to download it.
> Other than that, I've never received a notification for a maps update.


Check the 'Software' page and if you see a line that says "Navigation Data Update available" and "Plese connect to wifi to download......" and underneath a grey line with a tiny green dot at the beginning, your nav update is stuck on the server, call service and tell them to clear the server and send you a new one.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Rush said:


> 'please connect with wife to download...


Interesting...


----------



## Lgkahn (Nov 21, 2018)

yep had my nav update stuck.. insisted to connect to wifi but was on wifi.. only way to fix it was online service request and then next day update was pushed


----------

